# Bentyl(dicyclomine) and Levsin(hyoscyamine) questions



## nubythedog (Nov 11, 2002)

Just curious to know if either of these have helped anyone. Unfortunately, neither helps me currently. Levsin used to but now seems to do pretty much nothing anymore...10 years taking any drug would tend to make it useless I would think. Bentyl never did much for me either except make me sleepy. Also, just how much Levsin and/or Bentyl is safe to take at one time? My doctor told me I could take 2 .125MG tablets of Levsin 4 times a day. I wonder if it's safe to take 3 or more. Any Doctors or Pharm D people on here know the answer to that?


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

I take three Levsin tablets 5 1/2 to 6 hrs apart. Work greaat


----------



## LotronexLover (Jan 10, 2001)

I used to take 4 Levbids daily. They are like Levsin but tablets not capsules.What works best for me is taking 2 Loperamides a day. Loperamide is Immodium except in a capsule form and prescribed. I suffer from terible IBS D.


----------



## JennyDarlin (Jul 29, 2002)

Christiana! What fiber supplements do you take? I take metamucil but it doesn't seem to help anymore, making my D worse and giving me excessive gas. Jennyp.s. I love your poem and what you said at the end!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Toward the end of my Bentyl use I was on 20 mg four times a day 30 min before each meal and then at bedtime...I have switched to Librax with much better results...generally a pill with breakfast and lunch is good enough..sometimes if I am eatinga trigger food for dinner I take a third as a precaution...Good luck finding the right dosage for yourself.


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

I use Bentyl and it seems to be working for me so far. I just make sure I take it 30 min before eating so I don't side effects of nausea and dizziness. Does not make me as sleepy as Donnatal. Thank God.


----------



## Debbie Prokopowicz (Apr 30, 2015)

Any one taking both Levsim and Bentyl at the same time?


----------

